
Map of Unsolved Homicides of Females - illiilliiililil
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Z0UqPLoKFIkoZgI327b_bXMF_T2Tf_Dd
======
jmnicolas
Anybody knows why this huge disparity between east and west ?

~~~
downerending
It's clearly not any sort of random sample for US as a whole. Could even be
synthetic data--the write-up isn't really clear.

